# Yoga?



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I've heard from some people - including some posts on this board - that doing yoga was helpful against anxiety. Now I've started thinking about taking yoga classes.

But I'm really stressed out by being in a group of total strangers, and I have a strong performance phobia. Plus I am badly out of shape - I've never exercised after I graduated from high school and that was 12 years ago. And I have the coordination of a 3-year-old. 
I don't know anything much about yoga, but I'm afraid that it requires some minimal physical strength and coordination, and I'll just make a fool out of myself in front of people because I can't touch my toes or something. And some bones in my body creak quite audibly because I'm mostly immobile all day.

So, what I'm asking is, do I really need to be in some shape before I join? I don't want to feel out of place.


----------



## Mr. Green (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes, yoga is amazing and helps you to relax like you could not believe. 

First you should do Pilates. It will help you with precise body movements and help you to be more relaxed when you do yoga. 

Also, meditation is helpful too. It will allow you to shut off your brain and focus. Thats something that will come in handy for yoga. 

Also, make sure your abdominal muscles are very strong before getting too far into your yoga. You should be able to hold your body up straight by tightening your abs.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks, sctork and Mr Green!
You've been very helpful.

I had planned to look into it as soon as I was able to get some free time off work (I started working in some really late hours last week).
But Mr. Green, you make it sound as if yoga does demand that I'd be in a better shape than I am now before I start. That makes me a bit hesitant.
I also looked through some yoga sites and found a lot of confusing information, there are apparently many kinds of yoga and they each put an emphasis on different things. 
Anyway, I'll look for a course somewhere close by and see what's it like, not in the immediate future but in some time in the future when I'll get more confident about it.


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

I sometimes practice yoga alone and it really calms me. I'm too shy to practice yoga in front of other people too


----------



## angie21 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yoga is wonderful. I recommend it. I go to Hatha Yoga (fitness yoga) once a week and I always feel a ton better when I am done. The good thing about yoga is that it is non-competitive, other people in the class will be focusing on themselves and the instructor and not another participant. Plus, usually the lights are dimmed so the room is dark and you can't see that well. 
Yoga is also very easy on the body. No one will force you to over exert yourself or do anything you are not comfortable with. If a pose is difficult for you, modify it to suit your own needs. 
Going out and getting a Yoga DVD might help you get over your initial fear too. You can practice in the safety of your own home until you have the confidence to go to a beginners class. Speak to the instructor before class if you feel up to it and he/she can show your some modifications or give you extra positive support to get through the class. You'll feel incredible when you're done. Good luck!


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I signed up for a yoga class at a local community college. The teacher had been teaching yoga for maybe 30 years, and had just returned from a sabbatical, where she was doing yoga everyday. Needless to say, she was a little too gung ho for me. The class was even planning to do head stands and other crazy stuff. Yikes. I sort of struggled through the first class, and ended up hurting my wrists. Needless to say, I did not return for more. A few months later, I signed up for a "mindfulness based stress reduction" class, which included some gentle yoga. That type of yoga was much more my pace. We also did a movement called qigong (pronounced chee gong), which also was very relaxing, even moreso than yoga. Have fun.


----------



## sadiedog (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't have time right now to read the other posts so please forgive me if someone else suggested this.... you could always start out by getting a yoga dvd and then when you get a little bit of confidence then you could join a class. I really like the dvd's by Yoga Zone. Also, on the oxygen channel from 6 am to 7 am M-F there is a yoga show on called "Inhale". I know that PBS usually shows yoga programs early in the day also.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm starting yoga someday, i got a tape called 'Yoga for Relaxation' from an aunt of mine and i definetly need to try it, i've heard it's really relaxing and is really good paired with cardio to help you get into better shape. I've done a small bit of yoga in the past, but stopped because it got too repetitive and got bored of it. This one will probably only last 4-6 months before I try something new. I'm not that flexible, but i CAN touch my toes and i figure some weight training might have helped me there. 
Does yoga really help you get into better shape? Is there anyone here who's lost weight doing it?
Is it only effective when combined with regular ruotines or can i do it alone?


----------



## ForestSea (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been practicing yoga for 10 years now and I give private instruction to individuals starting yoga. 

I always recommend yoga for everyone because not only is it great for balance, co-ordination and strength it is also a great way to introduce yourself to meditation as well. 

It depends on where you live, but a lot of yoga teachers also focus on opening the heart and generating positive mind states during practice. I found this to be very sweet and helpful for me!

The change room was always an awkward place for me! But now I realize that a lot of people that take yoga classes might also have some anxiety issues, hence being drawn to a more relaxing, mindfulness based practice. So, now I can forgive the others for their standoffishness and not take it personally. And of course every studio is different! 

Like some of the other people suggested here, there are all different kinds of classes and teachers. Beginner classes usually focus on the basics and will go slowly and describe things well. If it isn't a beginner class make sure you let the teacher know so they provide a range of variations with each pose.

You can also hire a yoga therapist or ask a teacher you like to give you private instruction. A lot of people share your same concerns and I think that a 1:1 session could boost your confidence to attend classes and to do it in your own home.

I am reluctant to suggest the yoga videos. Depending on your level of body awareness, you could really need some expert eyes on your postures. The corrections provided in class are super helpful and if you find the right teacher they will actually tailor the class to the students needs.


----------



## amyjackson234 (Apr 9, 2013)

Doing yoga helps you a lot in multiple ways. Get a DVD or online tutorial follow the steps strictly. Doing yoga early morning is on daily basis will be beneficial. And if you still feel you are not doing it right then go ahead and join class.


----------



## SST (Apr 10, 2013)

Yoga helps to sort out your feelings


----------

